# How to prolong pregnancy



## ann_of_loxley (Sep 21, 2007)

Out of curiosity. Everyone always talks about ways to naturally induce labour - but what about the opposite. How do you prolong a pregnancy? (or can you? lol)


----------



## AlexisT (May 6, 2007)

Yes. I don't know about natural methods, but various things can be done to keep the baby cooking. Bed rest and there are meds they use to stop contractions. That said, if the amniotic sac is totally broken, nothing can be done (a leak can reseal, but if it's really broken, the baby's coming).

ETA: if you have serious preterm labor, this is no longer a "normal" situation and you'd be under the care of a perinatologist. I don't know of anyone who's tried 'natural' methods first because of the potential consequences.


----------



## saimeiyu (Aug 13, 2007)

Avoid dehydration. Avoid infections/ UTIs or treat them promptly.

Basically, avoid things that are known to contribute to pre-term labor. If possible, of course.

I think there re a couple of herbs/medicines you can take, too, that will stop ctx. But ultimately, I don't think there's quite as much that you can do.


----------



## alison_in_oh (Nov 23, 2005)

EAT. Eat well, eat often, get plenty of protein. Ina May Gaskin credits diet with her low rate of preemie births at the Farm, even for twins. I know Kathryn was very fastidious about her diet when carrying triplets, and they made it to 36? or 37 weeks?


----------



## desertpenguin (Apr 15, 2005)

i agree with the above suggestions. i have also heard of taking magnesium to stop contractions.


----------

